# Pride of Ringwood in Savannah GA!



## Bryan K (16/4/21)

This is hands-down my favorite hop and I was very fortunate to find some rhizomes here in the US. Any special tips on success from my upside down friends??


----------



## duncbrewer (16/4/21)

I'd look here 






Hops Growing


Forum for topics related to planting, growing and processing hops.




www.homebrewtalk.com





They're all a lot closer to you and should provide local knowledge . 

From memory you prune the new growth off until the 1st of May otherwise you get a weak growth. 
There's lots in that forum to help you.


----------



## scomet (16/4/21)

They require quite a bit of fertiliser, you will need larger pots soon, dont let them get dry and dont let the dogs eat them, very poisonous! and btw I agree they are a great hop.....


----------



## Feldon (16/4/21)

Good luck with it, BK, from someone who lives within a mile of where Pride of Ringwood hops were developed (at 483 Maroondah Highway, Ringwood, in Melbourne, Australia)
before the variety was first released in 1958. 
I think the site is a now the car park at Ringwood Square shopping centre.


----------



## Bryan K (17/4/21)

Thank you for the resource* *duncbrewer! I'll check that out. Thanks for the tips scomet! I already have bigger pots for them and will get some fertilizer soon. Thanks Feldon for the encouragement and bit of history!


----------



## duncbrewer (17/4/21)

It's odd that thing about hops being really poisonous to dogs. Seen plenty drinking beer in the pub. But that was in the UK and it was bitter so not a NEIPA. 
A plain chocolate NEIPA particularly dangerous for dogs then!


----------



## scomet (18/4/21)

Dunc, Many plants are poisonous in their 'raw' state but not so cooked! just look at some of the $hit the Japanese eat, _and_ how many deaths they have!!!


----------



## yankinoz (18/4/21)

J


scomet said:


> Dunc, Many plants are poisonous in their 'raw' state but not so cooked! just look at some of the $hit the Japanese eat, _and_ how many deaths they have!!!



Before COVID, Japanese life expectancy topped world populations many years. I doubt that COVID has changed that much, since deaths from it are mostly in older age intervals.

There is of course the infamous fugu fish (puffer fish). An old saying goes, freely translated, 'tis better to eat fugu fish and die than to die without ever eating fugu fish. Cooking does not neutralise that poison. Skilled chefs remove the poison glands before serving. Less skilled chefs lose customers the hard way.


----------

